# pricing and tooling



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

hello everyone I'm looking for some advice/help on creating a price list for hand carved pens from reclaimed wood. I'm not sure of the wood it either came off an old house which would be for the most part yellow pine or from a barn and would be the same but they did use cypress, black walnut, hickory, and eastern red cedar. but know which one has its on characteristics. Right now i have a small set of carving tools but I will be working toward a great set of woodcarving tools from the 1920s to the 1950s that was made of pure cast iron metal. most sets i have found are either china junk some in the U.S. or swiss. I really do appreciate anyone's help and it is greatly appreciate. thanks


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have serious doubts about cast iron for woodcarving tools. But what do I know; I've only been carving for 75 years.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well depending on what you are making, most on etsy go for $5-10. The key is to get a great deal on inserts. Nobody buying a pen is going to care what your tools are made of. But yeah I don't think cast iron would get and stay sharp for quality carving.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks guys I really do appreciate your answers and the thing that I said about the wood carving tools I really want know til I have that set. I had seen some of the pens on Etsy run up to about $60 but that was exotic wood. All I got now is pine and bald cypress to work with.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 that they are not cast iron. If they are older they are likely A1 or O2 steel.

Regarding this:



> most sets i have found are either china junk some in the U.S. or swiss.


You're half right. Chinese steel is junk, but the Swiss tools from Pheil are top-of-the-line.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive made plenty of pens and sold plenty and if your using common woods and cheap kits dont expect much in the way of profit.if you want to sell pens in the 40-50+ range you need nice wood or acrylics and high quality kits and then good luck in getting people to pay what the material and time is worth,thats why ive given up selling them,unless it's an order pre sold.good luck and welcome to lj's.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

the information I have received here has been great and hoping for more replies. I do appreciate everyone so far that has responded to my post. My goal is to only hand carve pens bowls vases and anything else that can be made with my hands and an creative mind to come up with something. thanks everyone


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now when you say "hand carved" pens does this mean a lathe will not be used? if so please post some when finished,id love to see what you come up with.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> now when you say "hand carved" pens does this mean a lathe will not be used? if so please post some when finished,id love to see what you come up with.
> 
> - pottz


Go to Etsy and search for hand carved pens. Its pretty hard to compete with a guy in Africa who has all day and a backyard full of gaboon ebony and other exotic woods.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Go to Etsy and search for hand carved pens. Its pretty hard to compete with a guy in Africa who has all day and a backyard full of gaboon ebony and other exotic woods.
> 
> - SMP


You didn't mention, and absolutely NO overhead.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

is the name of his shop African spirit crafts and his name John


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

man oh man this is going to be interesting to see but I have to start with the cheap wood till I master making a pen by hand then I go into native trees in the United States to make my pens. some are actually exotic even for our the US. Guys this is only my beginning I have plans to do bowls vases urns segmented pieces too all work to be done by hand. I have time on my side I'm a Marine Corps Veteran who is unable to work for anyone anymore so time is on my side with hand carvings. with that said I do appreciated the information and its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know, but I'm sure not everyone in Africa has nothing to do all day and has a backyard full of Gaboon ebony. Maybe the elephants in his back yard help him move the logs and the lions keep away the burglars. . The guy has some very interesting products for sale, with maybe *some* overhead. Just sayin'.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> now when you say "hand carved" pens does this mean a lathe will not be used? if so please post some when finished,id love to see what you come up with.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i checked him out,at those prices why even bother,hell the ebony here would cost more than that.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

I've seen some of those hand carved pens go out as far as $300 per which is expensive for pens. the Average range pens $40-$60 would require better barrels but the cost over all would be render very nice pens and ones that one can sell but for me its not about price its about sharing my experiences through my carvings. that is were my joy lies. pen kits are reasonably priced but its what your carve to give someone a direct feel of the work that has been carved.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

everyone I'll be starting soon from junk wood I call it carving pens but its only my start to see. thanks to be everyone that made a comment here and I look forward to showing my progress as I go along.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

everyone I'll be starting soon from junk wood I call it carving pens but its only my start to see. thanks to be everyone that made a comment here and I look forward to showing my progress as I go along.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

In reality, if you can find a local craft fair around the holidays to setup a booth. Thats probably where you could make the most money. People looking for last minute gifts are happy to spend $25 or so dollars on a last minute unique gift or stocking stuffer.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

everyone I appreciate your comments and many thanks I'm starting prep work to start carving some pine pens only a start then I'll be moving on to other things after that.


----------

